# What kind of wax...



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

do you use on wood finished with Watco danish oil? The only wax I've seen is the minwax from the box stores, and it comes in light wood and dark wood. I often make projects with light & dark wood together. Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Personally I don't use wax,for the following reasons: 1, It offers no protection of any kind. 2, Using wax introduces a never ending maintenance schedule. Colored wax is just that wax with color added,usually pigment. Almost any decent hardware store will sell Johnson's or some other furniture wax. You can also make your qwn ,using mostly parafin & beeswax with about 10% carnuba. A lot of effort for very little gain.

Regards

Jerry


----------

